# OC-ing | Intel Core2Duo, ASUS PK5C



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I'm an OC-ing virgin at the moment, hopefully some of you's can help me with that.

Followed the instructions in the 'new to OC-ing thread' and here are my system specs: (for some reason, processor, motherboard and chipset were 'unknown' - still not sure what the chipset is.)
----------------------------------------------------------
*EVEREST LOG: *
Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, 2666 MHz (16 x 167)
Motherboard Name ASUS PK5C
Motherboard Chipset Intel P35/G33/G31 (REV. A2)
System Memory 3072 MB
BIOS Type AMI (06/25/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS (512 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (716DY3CY01455)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek HD Audio output

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2921
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HD320KJ (298 GB, IDE)
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*CPU-Z LOG*

Slots 1/2/3: DDR2
Module Size: 1Gb
Max Bandwidth: PC2-6400 (400MHz)
Manufacturer: A-Data Technology
Part No.: DQVE1A16

Timings Table: JEDEC 1 | JEDEC 2 | JEDEC 3
Frequency: 200Mhz 266Mhz 400Mhz
CAS Latency: 3 4 5
RAS to CAS: 3 4 5
tRAS: 9 12 18
tRC: 12 16 23
Voltage: 1.8v 1.8v 1.8v

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Core Temp:*

Both Cores at: 32 degrees when idle
When under load: testing....

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*OCCT*

Only ran this for 5 mins on large data set and then stopped it. According to the graphs the core temps were almost at 100 degrees :4-dontkno Sounds ridiculously inaccurate...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What is your power supply? Also is the heatsink stock or aftermarket? If the latter, which one is it?


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

PSU is a... HIPER POWER 530W LOW NOISE/SLI READY, heatsink was on it when I got the pc but its custom built. Found some details for the rest of the cooling if needed, Speeze QuadroFlow VIII - Low Noise


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to buy a new power supply if your going to try and overclock. HIPER aren't the best or infact anywhere near good.

Plus I think you will need a higher frequency ram (1066MHz) because you wont get a decent overclock with the ram you have now.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

You mean I need more power or HIPER are a crap brand? Or both?

I realise that 530W is pretty low though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Raikiri said:


> You mean I need more power or HIPER are a crap brand? Or both?
> 
> I realise that 530W is pretty low though.


both we recommend seasonic, corsair and pc power and cooling plus I would go for a 650w if I were you and I edited the last post I made to mention your ram.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree. Your computer would probably run overclocked with that PSU but you'd be seeing a lot of voltage ripple, which can damage your components over time, and the PSU will wear out very quickly from the strain.

I would recommend something like a Corsair VX550W, $80 on newegg right now.


Also: "2666 MHz (16 x 167)" are you sure that's right? It should be 2666MHz = 8x333, not 16x167.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Also: "2666 MHz (16 x 167)" are you sure that's right? It should be 2666MHz = 8x333, not 16x167.


Pretty sure, checked again and thats what it was, according to Everest.

Screw it, think I'll just wait a while and get a whole new system instead of upgrading.

Not directly related to overclocking but what would you guys recommend for someone who wants to gain knowledge in the hardware area? Just read a lot of content on similar websites to this I take it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

practice

Also studying for a certification such as compTIA A+ would help you to learn. I recommend the books compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 6th edition by Mike Meyers and PC Technician street smarts by James pyles.

Note that the A+ changes to the new 2009 objectives next summer in UK but I think its earlier in the US so you would need Mike Meyers 7th edition and the newer PC Technician street smarts book.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I learned by hanging around this place, asking questions, then helping people, and learned enough that they made me a hardware tech. :4-dontkno


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

I think Phædrus' option would suit me just fine lol.

Practice is probably the best way, need to learn a few things to practice with first. Ty for the help guys - ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no better way to obtain useful knowledge than hands on experience and participating on forums with knowledgeable persons.


----------

